
I have a real problem with studing - mrwnmonm
I used to be a good student, but after working for 5 years I didn&#x27;t find much use for what I have studied. I still love CS very much, but something feels wrong, I don&#x27;t have a peaceful mind for studying as I used to, I can&#x27;t see any hopeful outcome or even meaning from studying again. I feel like the world is messing with me, making me angry and scared at the same time. Sorry to bother. [Excuse my English, I am not a native English speaker]
======
FaisalAbid
What are you trying to learn?

~~~
mrwnmonm
Compilers

~~~
FaisalAbid
Why do you want to learn compilers?

Often times many try to learn something because they think they should, and
not because they _want_ too or need too.

There are a lot of courses out there that teach out how to learn, one specific
one being the learning how to learn from Coursera.

But to be honest, I believe your underlying issue is anxiety/depression, and
not "how to learn"

I think your time might be better invested in seeking a therapist
(betterhelp.com), the ROI from a therapist should unblock you from the
difficulties you are having.

~~~
mrwnmonm
Thanks man.

------
rpiguy
And spelling

~~~
mrwnmonm
Thanks

